# Trouble editing posts



## StreamOfTheSky (Apr 19, 2012)

For at least the past week, I have been unable to edit posts by using the Edit button.  When I click to save, it just does the loading circular motion without end.

I've been able to circumvent the problem by clicking "go advanced" and saving from there, but I keep trying to just hit save from the first screen to make sure it's not some fluke, and it keeps happening every time.

Anything to this?  I'm ok with having to use go advanced from now on, but never used to have this problem...

I use IE 8 if it matters.  Please, no insults.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2012)

I have had this exact same problem for roughly the last week, too. And I am using Google Chrome.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 20, 2012)

Hmm. Firefox here, and no problems. Who else is having problems?


----------



## darjr (Apr 20, 2012)

edit test

in firefox.

in chrome

in ie9
dsfasdf
latest test


----------



## Viking Bastard (Apr 20, 2012)

Piratecat said:


> Hmm. Firefox here, and no problems. Who else is having problems?




I am. Encountered it earlier today and thought it was just a fluke. 

I use Chrome.


----------



## darjr (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll look at the logs. Is it intermitent for some folks?


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Apr 21, 2012)

It's been consistent every time I try to edit a post for me at least...


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 21, 2012)

For anyone who is having problems, do you also have a problem with Safari or Firefox? I don't imagine it's tied to user permissions, but that's probably worth checking.


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 21, 2012)

I have been having the problem too but found I can work around it by using the "Go Advanced" button to complete the edit as well.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 21, 2012)

Testing out an edit to see if I am having troubles.

EDIT: Edit with Chrome.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 22, 2012)

Having trouble with Firefox on Linux. "Go Advance" work around woks here also.

Tried editing this post and it still doesn't work.


----------



## Fanaelialae (May 8, 2012)

I've been having the same problem for a while now. I'm using Firefox on Windows XP.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2012)

The "go advanced" work around is working for me.

With that said, I'm still having the problem with the normal Edit method in both Chrome and IE, and this is on a BRAND-NEW computer. I don't have Firefox on this thing to test with.


----------



## Papa-DRB (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok, let us see if this will work....

Firefox 15.0 (no with just save, trying Go Advanced)

Ok, Go Advanced worked..


----------



## darjr (Sep 6, 2012)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> For at least the past week, I have been unable to edit posts by using the Edit button.  When I click to save, it just does the loading circular motion without end.
> 
> I've been able to circumvent the problem by clicking "go advanced" and saving from there, but I keep trying to just hit save from the first screen to make sure it's not some fluke, and it keeps happening every time.
> 
> ...






Rhun said:


> I have had this exact same problem for roughly the last week, too. And I am using Google Chrome.






Viking Bastard said:


> I am. Encountered it earlier today and thought it was just a fluke.
> 
> I use Chrome.






Mark CMG said:


> I have been having the problem too but found I can work around it by using the "Go Advanced" button to complete the edit as well.






Fanaelialae said:


> I've been having the same problem for a while now. I'm using Firefox on Windows XP.






Papa-DRB said:


> Ok, let us see if this will work....
> 
> Firefox 15.0 (no with just save, trying Go Advanced)
> 
> Ok, Go Advanced worked..




Sorry for all the, I wanted to get this in one place and let you all know.

It looks like if you have the 'no toolbar' option set for the post editor the save button doesn't work.  

 [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] I've changed yours, can you please try an edit?


----------



## darjr (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm not sure why it does this yet.


----------

